# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Njeriu dhe deti - ndarja prozë 2010

## shigjeta

*Njeriu dhe Deti*

...*M*e ne fund endrra qe me qendronte ne mendje per kaq kohe u be realitet. Me Viktorian, kemi marr nje skaf me qira nga Vlora dhe po shetisim drejt gadishullit  Karaburunit. Me anen e teknollogjise sonare kemi ko-ordinatat e nje anijeje  mbytur. Viktoria shpreson qe ajo te jete nje anije Romake apo edhe Greke e lashte. Une shpresoj qe ajo te jete anija e Ali Pash Tepelenes me thesarin e tij. Sic dihet thesari i Ali Pashai nuk u gjet kurre. Qindra ton me flori, te humbur. Ndoshta nje dite dikush do ti gjeje! Po sikur ta gjejme ne thesarin? Cfare fantazie! Edhe sot e kesaj dite kerkimet vazhdojne ne Shqiperi dhe Greqi per te. Kto jane ndoshta endrra me sy hap qe me vijne naihere, por sido qofte thellesite Shqiptare jane te mbushura me histori dhe thesare te cilat mund te nxirren ne drite nje dite.
Ne Shqiperi nuk kam qene prej disa vitesh, dhe mezi me pritet qe ti bej nje vizite surprise daje Lonit. Daja im me i preferuar. Kerkimet arkeologjike mi ka futur  ne gjak qe kur isha i vogel, kur me merrte neper germimet arkeologjike ku shkonte me pune. Perhere flisnim per zhytjet dhe sekret qe mban deti ashtu si edhe per veshtiresite per ti nxjerre keto gjetje ne toke te thate. Sot me ne fund mu krijua mundesia.
Tre vjet me para takova Viktorian  ne Spanje. Ajo po dilte nga deti me nje grup zhytesash. Ajo ishte e bukur si nje shtojzavalle, me nje buzeqeshja magjepse, kembe te drejta dhe nje bel te ngushte qe u lidhte fare mire me shpatullat e drejta. Ashtu si zane me duk kur doli nga uji, me nje shikim magjik. Syte e medha ngjyre ulliri, trupin me proporcione perfekte. Sec me dha nje kurajo. Nje force ashtu sic ta japin zanat per te bere gjera qe si kishe bere dot me pare. Ashtu dhe une, menjehere gjeta menyren per tju bashkuar grupit zhytes. Une kurre nuk e kam pelqyer erresirren e detit dhe kur shkoja ne det normalisht notoja vetem pran brigjeve. Perhere me ka pasur dhene nje lloj ankthi, dicka e instiktit. Ndoshta ne nje jete tjeter une pata ndonje problem me thellesite apo erresiren e detit. Tani me Zanen (buzqesh kur e therash keshtu, une, thote, jetoj ne imagjinaten tende e tille. Ne te vertete, une jam Viktoria!) kemi shkuar ne thellesira prej 50 metrash dhe kemi dale me mbresa nga me fantastiket. Verte eshte nje bote tjeter aty poshte.
Bregdeti Shqiptar eshte nje mrekulli e vertete. Shkembinjte e thepisur bien mbi detin e qete, blu, qe shtrihet i gjere drejt pafundesise.
Ne det nuk jemi te vetem, nje gomone kalon dhe i pershendesim. Aty jane tre futyra te parruara, shikojne njeri tjterin me futyra te zbehta dhe pershendesin. Naiher njerezit qe kane plane per pushime shikojne me zili ato qe jane me pushime, besoj. Nuk e di car pune mund te jene duke bere keto cuna te rinj me gomone?
Sic vazhdojme ti afrohemi Karaburunit, shikojme prane bregut nje shkemb madheshtor, bregu i jashtem i te cilit eshte i thepisur ndersa ai i brendshmi qe berballet me bregun, ranor dhe i bute.
Darling, that would be the perfect spot to spend the afternoon!
Yea. Pike perfekte per te kaluar mbasditen, dmth qe mund te shkojme aty pas zhytjes!
Patjter darling, patjer!
Behemi gati per tu ankoruar dhe hedhim spirancen.
Viktoria ka nje karakter te njejte me emrin e saj qe perkthehet ne shqip nga anglishtja ne Fitore. Ajo si shumica e Anglezeve dine te fitojne. Asaj i pelqen te kete fjalen e fundit, sidoqofte normalisht behet si them une, por shpesh here me duket sikur prej saj eshte origjina e shume prej ideve te mijat per vendimet qe marrim sebashku. Me nje nga veshtrimet e saja magjepese ajo  mund te fitoje cdo betej, cdo argument dhe cdo favour prej kujtdo, dhe ajo e di vleren e saj. As mua sma ha qeni shkopin. Disa vite studimi ne shkencat e komunikimit, linguistikes psiqike dhe programimit mendor sjellin avantazhe te domosdoshme per te mbajtur positat e deshiruara. Por vetem zgjuarsi dhe inteligjence nuk mjaftojne ne Angline super kompetitive. Duhet me teper, pra po ti shtojme edhe disa vite praktikimi te notit ashtu si edhe nje diete te equilibruar mire kalisin forma fizike ne te cilat femra si Viktoria i ngulin thonjte dhe nuk i leshojne kollaj. Kjo nuk eshte formula magjike, por juve i dini vete disadvatazhet qe Shqiptaret kane ne perendim. Te shumta jane ciftet ne te cilat kto disadvatazhe rreflektohen te cifti. Rradhes se fundit qe isha ne Shqiperi pash ca cifte Shqiptaro te Jashtem koti fare! Tipi,Cfar ben ajo goca me ate bullafiqin Grek. Cifte per interes ka sa te dush. Neve jemi cift prej verteti.
Se bashku behemi nje cift me nje raport dhe nje dinamike shume te rrjedhshme. Se bashku ja kalojme shume mire. Nuk ka krahasim me shume lidhje te tjera. Jam shume i kenaqur dhe i lumtur me te.
Sot eshte dita perfekte per zhytje, deti eshte i qete dhe uji i paster dhe i paturbulluar. Deti Jon eshte pothuaj transparent dhe mund te shikohet ne rreth 30 metra larg. Ajo hidhet e para ne uje me polumbar dhe une e ndjek menjehere nga pas.
E filluam zhytjen pran faqes se shkembit I cili binte poshte ngadale ne rreth 30 metra thellesi. Aty terreni eshte i mbushur me disa formacione guresh, pran te cileve fshiheshin turma peshqish te te gjitha ngyrave. Disa perj tyre me ngjyren e ylberit gjate tere gjeresise se tyre, me pas u duken disa peshq kardinal, me te gjithe agresivitetin dhe hijeshine e tyre. Sfungjeret e detit me ngjyren e tyre karakteristike, te kuqerreme te ndezur sic nuk e ke pare kurre ne toke, te mahnit.
Formacioni i gureve perfundon me tre shkembinj masiv. Te tre kane formuar nje trekendesh gjigand. Nen shkembin me te afert, dicka leviz midis guresh. Eshte tentakula e nje oktapodi gjigand. Menjehere bej gati thiken qe kam te kemba e djathte. Mos vall nje thike do te inshte mbrojtje kundrejt gjigantit te qete me shume kembe. Shpresoj mos zgjohet nga gjumi, dhe vazhdoj me poshte ngadale pa marre fryme. Oktapodi gjigand duket sikur hap njerin sy, por nuk levis asnje muskul. Viktoria vazhdon perpara, dhe me ben shenja indikative ne drejtim te nje formacioni algash. Duket sikur kemi gjetur anijen. Pas kaq shume kohe nen uje, ajo nuk njihet si e tille. Duket vetem si nje formacion guresh dhe algash me formen e nje anijeje. Ajo me tregon drejtimin drejt anijes dhe me pas veren qe mbaj ne dore thiken dhe me tregon dy gishtat drejt syve duke pyetur; Cfare ke ne dore?
I tregoj nga drejtimi i oktapodit me shqetesim.
Ai duket sikur ka filluar te levizi. Pasi ka dale nga shtrati i gureve ku po flinte, duket akoma me i madh dhe i frikshem nga cu duk kur e pashe per here te pare. Viktoria e kupton menjehere cfare kam ne mendje dhe me merr drejtimin drejt shkembit te dyte pas te cilit mendojme te fshihemi duke shpresuar se ai do te krijoje ndonje mbrojtje nga oktapodi. Pas tij duken disa predha te kohes se komunizmit. Mendoj nese mund te perdor ndonje prej tyre nese monstra afrohet me teper. Nje goditje me thike ne fund te predhes do te sillte nje shperthim qe sigurisht do ta vriste kafshen madheshtore, ashtu si edhe mua. Viktoria thote qe kam nje imagjinate super te zhvilluar. Patjter qe ka te drejte, oktapodi ndoshta vazhdon jeten e tij edhe ne si interesojme fare. Viktoria me ben shenja, Anijet jane Romake, une akoma deshiroj te jete anija e Ali Pashait ose e kohes se tij, dhe i tregoj me duar, gjatesia e anijes, se besoj te jene Romake, ato jane me te ngushta.
Ne jemi akoma te magjepsur per zbulimin, kur papritur nga jugu duket nje  o zot beje te jete nje delfin, por delfinet nuk e levisin bishtin majtas djathats. Ky eshte nje peshkjaqen i zhdervjellte.  Mire qe mund te bej dicka kunder oktapidit duke rrezikur jeten time per te shpetuar Viktorian, por kunder peshkaqenit, cfare do bej? Jam i humbur per mendime per momentin. Shikoj nga Viktoria. Ajo mund te buzqeshi per gjithshka dhe te mbaje mendime pozitive dhe te gjeje solucione kur mua me mbrarojne te gjitha mendimet. Ajo me tregon rrugen drejt shkembit te trete. Eshte plot me shkurre deti poseidonia, ashtu sic quhet ashtu edhe jane te frikshme per fshehtesite te cilat mund te fshehin.
Viktoria per here te pare duket e frikesuar, me thote me gjuhe shenjash, Nuk shkojme dot lart, duhet te vazhdojem te fshihemi dersia te largohet peshkaqeni, me pas me tregon se kemi rreth 40 minuta oksigjen ne polumbar, dmth qe jemi mire. Dhe vazhdojme drejt shkembit te trete, i cili duket mireprites me format e tiij te rrumbullakta dhe te buta, shume me joshes po te krahasohet me mprehtesine e dy te tjereve. Disa ngjala deti me ngjyra te theksuara kafe dhe te verdha shikojne drejt nesh. Nuk e di nese duhe te behem merak prej tyre apo jo, sidoqofte caj perpara kunder tyre dhe poseidonave me thike ne dore, duke shpresuar te largoj ndonje surprise te vogel te pakendeshme.
Peshkaqeni ka filluar te afrohet me shume ne thellesine tone, dhe duket sikur po vjen drejt nesh. E afroj, Viktorian pran nje guri pas kurrizit tim, dhe shresoj te imitoj Leonardo di Caprion te filmi The Beach, ku ai godet me grusht ne hunde peshkaqenin. Sa me teper qe afrohet peshkaqeni aq me pak realisitk duket kjo e fundit, por une e di qe kam vetem nje shans qe te bllokoj kafshimin e tij dhe ta godas me thike ne mushkerite e tij, flegrat qe ka anash futyres. Papritur peshkaqeni nderron drejtim, menjere, ndoshta dy metra prej nesh. Zoti e ka degjuar lutjen time, nuk zhytem me, te pakten pa pushke dhe armatim.
Peshkaqeni duket sikur ka ne krahun e tij te majte prane bishtit nje shenje plagosjeje. Ndoshta nje gotitje me pushke deti. Menjehere mendoj per rrefleksin e thikes kunder se ciles peshkaqeni ndoshta reagoi dhe u largua.
Ndjej krahet e Viktories te me mbeshtjellin ne nje perqafim. Eshte per tu cuditur ngrohtesia qe ndiej ne detin e ftohte, bukuria e te cilit veniti sapo ju afruam tre shkembinjve te fundit, pran anijes.
Ne vazhdojme drejt shkembit te trete dhe tashme jemi fare prane. Nga larg duken peskaqeni dhe oktapodi qe duket sikur po diskutojne ne menyre kafsherore, kush prej tyre do drekoje sot.
Si per dreq nga ana tjeter dalin prap disa nga ato ngjalat e cuditshme te cilat na trembin per nje moment, dhe ne vazhdojme per pak dhe shikojme me poshte nje rrepire te erret te faqes se shkembit me faqe te rrumbullakta. Cuditerisht ne kete krah, shkembi nuk eshte edhe aq i rrumbullaket. Pas 10 metrash thellesie, na frohet nje larmie turmash peshqish me ngjyra te verdhta dhe te portokalli te theksuara. Ato nuk jane aspak te trembur prej nesh. Patjter, kjo eshte sepse nuk kane patur vizita prej askujt. Me kujtohet libri i Flores dhe Faunes Mediterrane qe Viktoria me tregonte me pare, me gjithe emrat anglisht te cilat nuk me kujtohen me. Menjehere pas turmes se peshqve shfaqet nje hyrje shpelle, e mbulluar me sfungjera deti dhe peshq guri te fshehur nen vrimat dhe kanalizimet e shkembit, me faqen teresisht te ndryshme. Mendoj se ne nje hyrje kaq te ngyshte nuk futet dot asnje peshkaqen apo oktapod pa kaluar me pare ne thiken time. Ndersa mendoj heroikisht ne ket kohe superstresi, Viktoria eshte larguar ne thellesine e shpelles. Pas hyrjes se ngyshte shepalla zgjerohet dhe kaltersia e thellesise transformohet ne nje erresire te thelle. Me ben me shenje ta ndjek pass. Shpella duket sikur nuk ka fund, plot degezime. Viktoria ndjek njeren prej te cilave qe shkon drejt nje rrezeje te mekur drite. Shpella nenujore eshte e mbushur me sy te trembur peshqish nga shqetesimi i statusit quo te qetesise, qe ne prishim me kureshtjen dhe hallin tone. Me duken si shpritra te humbur qe nuk gjejne dot guximin te dalin nga erresira dhe te kerkojne te drejten e tyre per te pare driten. Te drejten per te jetuar me mire, me bollek. Por jo, ato per te mbijetuar dhe nga frika e peshkaqenave apo oktapodave dhe grabiqareve te tjere, duhet te fshihen dhe te kenaqen me ndonje cope alge.
Vazhdoj e ndjek Viktorian, qe dhe ne ferr do ta ndiqja. Gabimi i saj qe me ndoqi ktu? Por e gjitha kjo ishte ideja ime. Une e kam fajin, dhe duhet te bej dicka per ta njerre edhe zemren time prej ktij vendi te mallkuar. Edhe perher a kam ditur qe erresira e detit nuk eshte mikpritese. Shpejtoj notin vetem per ta ndjekur, dhe veshtroj se rrezet e mekura te drites transformohen ne nje dalje te dyte. Vetem kjo eshte teper e ngyshte per ne. Viktoria me ben me shenje qe kemi vetem 5 minuta oksigjen dhe shansi jon i vetem eshte qe te heqim bombulen e oksigjenit qe te kalojme dhe te tentojme te kalojme jashte shpelles. E heq me shpejtesi, polumbarin dhe perpiqem te dal i pari nga carja e ngyshte. Duket e veshtire per shpatulalt e mija te kalojne aty. Me duket sikur ngec. Dhe nuk marr dot frume. Sa me shume force e perdor te dal aq me keq ngyshtohem. E njerr gjithe frumen qe kam ne kraharor per te rritur shancet per te dale dhe ja arrij. Zgjas koken, puth Viktorian dhe ajo me ofron pak oksigjen. Marr fryme thelle, dhe dal te shikoj territorin. Shikoj disa peshq pa jete aty prane. Prek njerin prej tyre dhe shikoj qe e kane shtyllen kurrizore te thyer. Kjo nuk ka qene ngrodhje naturale. Oktapodi duket aty prane. Ndjej perseri pranine e peshkaqenit. Nuk kemi shume kohe. Duhet te tentojme te dalim ne ajer te paster. Skafi duhet te jete rreth 300-400 metra larg. Sikur ta kishim lene  ne anen e thepisur te shkembit do ta kishim me afer. Me sa duket kemi ardhur te shkembi i pare, prane anijes dhe thesareve te fshehuar. Nxjerrim njerin prej bombolove te oksigjenit jashte shpelles dhe me pas pres Viktorian te dali. Nuk ka me kohe. Ja ngarkoj polumbarin ne kurriz, marr edhe nje here fryme dhe me pas i jap nje shtytje per vrull Viktorias. Me pas notoj me shpejtesi midis zemres dhe oktapodit drejt drites se ajrit. Papritur oktapodi leviz si nje gjigand dhe vetem me disa levizje te tentakulava gjendet fare prane meje. E di qe therja e tentakulave te gjigandit te detit nuk eshte vdekjeprures. Marr shenjester drejt kokes se ketij monstri por perpara se te arrij atje, tentakulat me ndalojne dhe duket sikur me shtrengojne dhe me bllokojne kembet, por une prap vazhdoj me krahet qe i kam stervitur gjate viteve te notit, dhe arrij ti jap nje carje ne krahun, shume prane kokes, qe i jep urdhrat ktyre tentakulave te vrazhda ne forcen e tyre. Caj majtas dhe djathtas dhe ndjej qe tentakulat sikur po ma marrin frymen. Vetem nje goditje vdekjeprurese mund tme liroje nga keto tentakula te shpifura. Ja shikoj syte e ftohte egersires se frikshme. Futyra e ftohte, plot rrudha vrazhdesie meriton nje carje. Pa oksigjen nuk e di sa kohe kam. I jap disa goditje te tjera me thike dhe papritur ne trullosjen time ne mungese te oksigjenit e ndjej qe tentakulat nuk jane me rreth meje. Me sy te turbulluar shikoj oktapodin te largohet dhe lere pas nje shtellunge helmi me ngjyre te erret. Nga lart shikoj nje anije nga siper qe erreson detin. Mendoj qe jam i shpetuar. A valle oktapodi u largua prej tyre?  
Papritur nje drite vezulluese pershkon ujrat e detit te qete. Trazirat e brendshme se te cilin jane te padukshme jashte thellesive. Memorje dhe vegime me perqafojne me ngrohtesine e tyre.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...*G*entiani marr sallen nen kontrol me prezencen e tij qe inspiron kuriozitet dhe interes. Zonja dhe Zoterinj, Mirese Erdhet ne Forumin Levizia e Komunitetit Shqiptar te  Londres.
Shume prej jush kane ardhur nga larg prandaj nese keni nevoje per ndonje pije apo sandwich, ju lutem ndihmoni vetveten te tavolinat pritese.
Sot do prezantojme ketu bizneset modedeste Shqiptare ne Britani dhe do diskutojme per tema dhe  biznese te cilat mund te ndihmojne komunitetin tone me produktet dhe sherbimet qe mungojne.
Ne dosien e paraqitur, mund te gjeni listen e temave per diskutim ashtu si edhe nje harte te kendeve me presantimet e biznesit. Me e rendesishmja, aty eshte shenuar orari ne te cilin ju mund te sillni propozimet tuaja ne publik. Pas cdo prezantimi do te kete nje pushim prej 15 minutash.
Ftoj ne podium Zotin Arben Kami, i cili do te flasi per Organizimin e Komunitetit Shqiptar ne Britani dhe EU.
Ju falemnderit!
Me buzeqesh dhe me shtrengon doren, Arben, mirese erdhet ne forum dhe suksese. Me flet ne menyre formale pa i dhene askujt te kuptoje qe jemi rritur bashke. Ne kulturen tone nuk ndodh shpesh qe kushuriri te jete i shkelquer ne nje fushe te afert me tenden pa marre asnje lloj ndihme.
Gentiani eshte nje djal i ri, rreth te 30-ave, kacurrels me trup te lidhur, shpatulla te gjera. Ai flet me nje buzeqeshje te lehte, perher i qeshur dhe i cilter, karakter ky qe te blen besimin dhe te ben te shpresosh ne nje te ardhme me te mire. Nuk me habit aspak qe Gentin e pelqejne te gjithe. Sidoqote arsyeja kryesore e ketij besimi jane temat e mprehte per cilan flet me passion. Me te vertete qe pres shum prej tij, dhe une nuk jam i vetmi.
I shtrendoj doren edhe i mbyll syrin.  Genti nuk ka hequr dore nga zakoni i dore thyerjes, apo tentatives.
Mirese erdhet!
Falemiderit per ftesen dhe prezantimin e shkelqyer!
Atere, Arben, si ju lindi ideja e organizimit te komunitetit Shqiptar me anen e internetit.
Gentian, potenciali Shqiptar eshte madheshtor. I vetmi problema qe kemi ne, eshte ai i bashkimi dhe i perqendrimit te forcave, ne nje pike kyce, e cila ka potencialin e ndryshimit te realitetit!
Vetem mendoni qe perqendrimi i forcave Shqiptare nen nje udheheqje me shpirt e zemer, me Gjergj Kastrioitin, solli thyerjen e armates me te forte luftarake te kohes. Per 25 vjet jete qe Skenderbeu jetoi, Shqiperia ishte e lire kur Greqia edhe Serbia ishin te pushtuara!
Sot Shqiperia eshte me e shperndare se kurre! Emigrimi ne kohen e arte te comunikacionit sjell njerezit me prane. Role modelet tona Italiane te emigrimit jane jashte mode. Nuk ka me nevoje per kenge si, Mama son tanto Felice, perche ritorno da te! Nene, jam shume i lumtur qe kthem tek ty! Atdheu arrihet per 2 ore e gjysem, dhe mund te flasesh ne telefon cdo dite me nenen nese te merr malli. Ne duhet te nxjerrim modelin tone te integrimit dhe sukesit ne perendim edhe ne lidhje me Shqiperine! Me ane te internetit ne mund te bashkojme profesionale te fushave te ndryshme ne projekte te ndryshme qe i interesojne komuntetit tone! Mbi nje e treta e popullit tone jeton ne Perendim dhe marrin rroga Europiane. Me ane te shtetit dhe insitucioeneve ne mund te kerkojme qe taksat te shkojne ne projekte per kete popullate!
Jemi nje milion Shqiptar qe jetojme ne Bashkimin Europian dhe marrim nje rroge mesatare prej 10,000 eurosh ne vit (me ze te ulet, une njof shume te tjere qe marrin 100 fishin ashtu sic mund te njifni dhe ju, por po marr nje vlere minimale sa per nje shembull te thjeshte) qe bejne rreth 10 miliard Euro, paguajme rreth 20 per qind te rroges tone shteteve perkatese te Bashkimit Europian. Pra rreth 2 miliard Euro taksa shteteve qe ankohen qe Shqiperia eshte vend i varfer edhe ato do te humbasin lek duke paguar drejt fondit per  vendet e varfra te BEse. Me keto leke, sidoqofte miliarda shkojne drejt Rrumanise edhe Greqise. Per ne Shqiptaret nuk po shpenzohet asnje nga keto leket tona ne projekte per Komunitetin tone. Kur shikon listen e kredive qe ju jane dhene vendeve te tjera Ballkanike, do te ndjesh te njetjen ndjenje padrejtesie historike qe fillon qe nga kapteri i ndarjeve te kufijve per vendin tones, Greqise 600 miliard, Bullgrarise 60 Miliard, Kroacise 50 miliard, ne edhe nje te vetem sna e kane dhene te bejme car te duam. Kto vende moren ndihme financiare dmth qe munden ta investojne ne teknollogji, ndersa neve na vjen ne forme teknike, dmth qe do te na vije nje i huaj i cili do paguet trefish per te punuar ne vendin e rrezikshem edhe ne me vone do te lajme borxhin e pageses se kesaj rroge.
Por jo gjithska eshte e erret ne te ardhmen e Shqiperise. Ka shprese ne fund te rruges!
Cili prej jush ka derguar leke ne Shqiperi?
Une sapo nisa £1000, krenohet dikush nga salla. Te lumte, qeke shume i pasur, thote dikush tjer me humor edhe vazhdon, kurse un nisa 500 Euro te vjetra. Salla fillon duke qesh. Degjohen me teper numra te tille apo edhe te ekzagjeruar.
Athere, te gjithe ne nisem rreth 1,5 Miliard Euro vitin qe shkoi. Kjo ja kalon me pesembedhjet fish ndihmes se Bashkimit Europian e cila eshte rreth 100 milion ne vit apo disa vjet.
At here cila eshte fuqia jone ekonomike?
Nga salla ka shikime kurioze dhe peshperitje.
Rreth 8 gjer ne 10 miliard Euro aftesi ekonomike blerese dhe rreth 1.5 miliard investuese. Kto leke kane nevoje per organizim,  managim, drejtim dhe aktivizim!
Me ane te organizmit te popullates ne mund te krijojme produkte kulturore te kualitetit Europian, produkte si psh filma, muzike, radio dhe television te kualitetit Europian. Githashtu mund te prodhojme edhe sherbime si paketa turizmi per ne Shqiperi, apo edhe ndihma ne organizimin e blerjes se shtepise.
Gjithashtu per ato qe nuke  e shikojne te ardhmen ne Perendim, ne mund te organizojme drejtimin e investimeve colektive ne Shqiperi. Pse jo edhe ne vendet ku jetojme. Ne vetem, ne 5 vitet e fundit 10 fishuam numrin e turistave qe vizitojne Shqiperine! Pse mos te jemi ne ata qe organizojme investimet ne turizmin Shqiptar. Pse mos jemi ne pronaret dhe perfituesit kryesor te suksesit ne turizmin Shqiptar. Shumica e investimeve ne Shqiperi jane nga te huajt. Numri i koncesioneve me mbi 30 vjet per vlera qesharake vazhdon ti jepet te huajve! Ne na mungon teknollogjia, teknollogjia eshte lek dhe blihet me lek, lek qe ne nuk na mungojne, vetem aftesia per tu bashkuar ne krijimin e investimeve kolektive na mungon! Per te mos permendur kualitetin qe mund ti ofrojme ne debatit politik ne Shqiperi po te aktivizohemi.
Njifni njeri qe ka investuar ne Shqiperi?
Nje kacurrels nga rrethet e para ngren zerin midis shume te tjeresh.
Une kam investuar me disa shoke ne nje lokal ne Durres.
Disa shoke, shume mire. Besoj qe dikush nga ju duhet te jete aty dhe ta mbikquri lokalin.
Une isha gjat veres qe shkoi.
Po sikur te kesh deshire per te investuar por mos kesh kohe te kthehesh, po sikur te kesh disa mijra paund per te investuar dhe jo dhjetra mijra sac mund te duhen per te bere lokalin. Ne Angli dhe kudo ne Perendim te shumta jane bizneset qe ngrejne para nga shitja e aksioneve. Ne kee menyre ti behesh nje investitor dhe mund te perfitosh nga rritja ekonomike e vendit tend. Nje nga vendet me rritje me te larte ekonomike ne Europe.
Por gjithashtu ne kemi jeten tone ktu. Te shumte jane Shqiptaret qe kane investuar ne kete vend, qofte ky si bizneset te cilat kane ardhur per te paraqitur produktet dhe sherbimet e tyre gjithashtu edhe investime ne edukim, karriere apo prona etj etj.
Ne shoqerine normale carriera eshte rruga me normale per te ecur perpara. Carriera sidoqofte eshte shume e ndjeshme nga pelqimi i komunitetit nga vendasit dhe nga niveli i integrimit ne vendin mik.
Cili eshte niveli i integrimit tuaj ne Angli? A dilni ne fund jave me Anglez apo vendas.
Po, mer!
Po, Po, Patjer, Anglezet dhe Shqiptaret i shef bashke ne pub perhere, nuk i shef kshu vec e vec, them ne pergjithsi patjer!
Ne dalim, po jo te gjithe e kemi te shkruar ne balle qe jemi Shqiptare!, thote nja vajze simpatike me syze duke hedhur majtas balluket qe i mbulojne gjysmen e futyres!
Mistrecit nga rradhet e para nuk i rri goja rehat, Po ty kush te le te bish ne toke. Pastaj se mos e kane Anglezĕt problem aq sac mund ta kene Anglezet.
Kacurrelsi, mos fol si humbes kot!
Po  murin se keni pa juve! Car tullash qe ka apo jo!
Vajza simpatike qesh, Po ty nuk te shkoi menja me i ra rreth e perqark murit!
Ha ha ha, degjohen disa te qeshura te theksuara nga fundi i salles.
Ok, do vesh atletet edhe do filloj maratonen rreth e perqark, kacurrelsi e mbull diskutimin me futyre serioze.
Ne jeten tone te perditshme perballemi me shume faktor qe ndikojne ne integrimin tone negativisht. Ju mund te perdorni imagjinaten tuaj per cfare e kam fjalen.
Kush mendon se e kam fjalen per diskriminim le te ngreje doren!
Rracismi, bertet dikush nga audienca.
Emri i keq, nje tjeter.
Pa aftesia, Kultura, Mentaliteti, Kriza Ekonomike, Kompetitiviteti, dhoma shperthen ne disktutime.
E shikoni, pikerishte per cfare e kam fjalen. Ne kemi nevoje per te permiresuar imazhin tone dhe emrin tone duke rritur efektshmerine dhe efikasitetin tone ne shoqeri. Nese mund te jete teper vone per ne (apo disa nga ne), ne duhet ta shtrojme rrugen per femijet tane. Ne Gjermani, gjenerate pas gjenerate Turqit qe kane lindur edhe jane rritur ne Gjermani nuk integrohen me shoqerine vendase por jetoje me njeri tjerin. Komunitete te tilla nuk shfrytzojne ne maksimumin e duhur oportunitetet qe ekzistojne dhe jetojne ne varferi apo te varur nga nje popullate e cila i shikon si te huaj.
Ky duhet te jete nje shembull negativ te cilit i duhet patur frike.
Nga e kaluara ne kemi shume shembuj Shqiptaresh qe jane integruar ne menyre te sukseshme ne perendim. Ne Amerike per shembull. Vetem nje numer i vogel Shqiptaresh emigruan, por sukseset Shqiptare qe ata gjeneruan jane te shumta. Nga fitues te cmimeve Nobel per fizike tek Shenjterimi i Nene Terezes apo edhe te vllezerit aktor te mirenjohur, Bellushi. Kto suksese duhet te perseriten, por fatkeqesisht sot emigrimi shihet me sy te keq, ashtu si edhe Europa Lindore ka sjelle me teper nga cmban ky vend, prandaj shanset jane zvogluar dhe dyert qendrojne me teper mbyllur sesa hapur. Kjo sidomos pas Shtatorit te pergjakur.
Ne Itali, une nigjoj per kengetar apo aktor Shqiptar. Ne Angli asnji, tashme zeri i kacurrelsit njihet nga te gjithe. Salla shperthen ne peshperitje.

..............Athere Zonja dhe Zoterinj, ju prezantoj edhe nje here Arbenin, Skenderbeun e ri Shqiptar, 15 minutat e te cilet i gjeta shume invigoruese dhe teper interesante, Genti ma kap sinjalin per ta mbyllur.
Benit, nen ze, Me prit te kafeneja gjat pushimit.

Aroma e kafese me riperterin dhe gjalleron biseden.
Me pelqen, me pelqen shume!
Diskutimet, salla, vemendja dhe fokusi te temat qe me rrine ne mendje gjat gjithe kohes!
Territori jone ky. Nejse, si shkoi promocioni per menagim te planifikimit te biznesit te puna!
Kam nje kompetitor shume te forte dhe akoma nuk eshte vendosur, Gentian. Ti vazhdon te punosh per Ambasaden Shqiptare?
Po, po, ti e di qe mua me pelqen te jeme ne kontakt te perhershem me Shqiptaret qe bejne gjerat te ndodhin. Aty ku krijohet ekonomia, kultura, aty dua te jem dhe ambasada mi hap dyert.
Edhe mua me pelqen shume te jeme me aktiv edhe prandaj ideja juaj e forumit dhe shoqates Levizja, me ka pelqyer shume. Arbeni merr fryme thelle, Me kujtohen kohet kur Ambasada shpenzonte nga buxheti vetem 10 per qind per pune me komunitetin dhe me mediat edhe rreth 90 per qind per Mercedesat dhe zyrat .
Kane shkuar ato kohe, tani ne bejme 80 per qind pune edhe 20 per qind mirembajtje zyrash. Neve sponsorizojme Shqitaret qe kane mbaruar me nota te shkelqyera te vazhdojne studimet ne Oxford dhe Kembridge. Ne kemi bere bursa edhe per ne SHBA. Po shtyjme Shqiptaret qe te ecin perpara edhe te na sjellin vendin tone me prane qendres se marrjes se vendimeve ekonomiko kulturore ne bote.
Po nusja a vazhdon te punoje me Revisten Panorama.
Mire aty i pelqen Lindes te shkruaj edhe te udhetoje po tani qe jemi duke u bere me femije duhet te levizi me zyre edhe te beje shkrime me te ...
... Femije! Sa kohe ka?
edhe 4 muaj!
Djale apo vajze!
Cun, djale ha ha ha
Hajt me jete, sa me bohet qefi. Hajde ktu se u bome per tu perqafu!
Po ju me Viktorian keni nai menje per martese.
Po mo, edhe te makina do vej nje tabele,  CAR I KE BO VETES, ha ha ha, bej shaka, me fal se si rezistova dot.
Duke liruar kravaten, Po ti si te dush!
Nuk e prite ket eh, ha ha ha
Jo fare. Juve keni disa vjet bashke dhe mendova se ...
... po ke te drejte, ne kemi folur per kete, por kemi priorite te tjera per momentin. Psh ne kemi dy jave pushime ne Gusht. Do shkojme ne Korfuz dhe ne Vlore. Do shetisim detin e Vlores me skaf, nje video me bukurite nen ujore Shqiptare. Do shkojme edhe te Shpella e Pirateve.  Je i ftuar meqe ra fjala.
Po videot nen ujore per cfare i do
Eshte me teper Viktoria, te ciles i pelqen qe te beje zhytje polumbare edhe i kam treguar per thesaret nga koha e Romakeve apo Grekeve te lashte qe jane gjetur ne Shqiperi. Me dhjetra anije jane mbutur prane Vlores nga lufta civile midis Pompeit dhe Cezarit edhe ato jane akoma aty. Po per vete vetem kam mesuar te zhytem rreth 30 minuta nen uje edhe me pelqen, pse jo te bejme ca foto.
Shume interesant, shume interesant.
Po nje gote raki me xhaxhon, nuk do ta pish!
Po, patjter.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
...*N*e rivieren Shqiptare nje burre i vjeter hedh rrjetat ne det.
Papritur nje telefonate prish qetesine e detit te qete.
He mo Loni car u be!
Nen ze degjohet nje llomotitje, Cte te them, si te ta them!
Cthua mo, ste dogjoj!
Te ardhur nipcja nga Londra, degjove!
Kush mo Beni?
Beni, Beni edhe te kerkon tya.
Ben kapedani thua, si te vij ktu edhe mos kerkoje per mua!
Sme ben goja ta them vlla por gjema, gjema!
Po thuaj o derebardhe se na plase, cfar ka bere vaki, cfar!
Aksident. Beni eshte ne gjendje koma ne spital! Vajza qe ishte me te nuk ja arriti!
Me makine, si Beni nuk i jep makines i pire, e kemi mesuar mire ate djale!
E di qe Benit i pelqente ndonjehere te bente zhytje polumbare?
Po, plluskat e polumbarit, thane, do jete nai peshk i madh, peshkateret qe gjuajne me dinamit!
Ahhh, njeriut te vjeter i bie telefoni nga dora. Ndihet shumet i dobet, dhe ngadale ulet. I shastusur shikon detin e gjere! Pse o Zot, pse! Pse, Arbenin pse!
Nga fundi i anijes degjohet celulari, Ai te kerkon ty dhe pyet per Gentianin, flet me Gentianin, flet percart. Doktori thote qe mund te kete demtime serioze ne tru! Eshte ne koma. Ku vajte mo, a je mire?
Ctaksirat, mua me gjeten ta bej kete telefonate. I thash une, mua sme jipet. Na mo Loni, Loni!
Loni zvarritet ne gjunje dhe arrin telefonin. Do marr nje got raki, te marr pak veten edhe do nisem per ne Vlore. Te cili spital jane?
 Te spitali Ushtarak jane. Doktori thote qe duhet te shkojne ti flasin familiaret apo te afermit ndoshta zgjohet!

            Prane shtratit, qendrojne familjaret e trishtuar.
Vazhdon te flasi percart?, gati sa nuk shperthen se qari nje vajze e re.
Po foli ti foli!
Une mundohem ti flas, por nuk me pergjigjet. Hajde te keqen motra te shkojme te rregullojme komunitetin. Daje Loni do ta rregulloje peshkaqenin, vetem zgjohu, zgjohu!
Loni, perqafon shishen e rakis se gota si del me! Bam, bam!  Do ta nismim peshkaqenin me nai det tjer, jo me ne Jon!
 Ktu Viktoria, ktu, flet nga koma i plagosuri.
Viktoren, te keqen motra, edhe Fitoren do ta gjejme, shume mire eshte edhe ajo, vetem zgjohu!
Familjaret shikojne njeri tjetrin me nje deshperim qe nuk mund te pershruhet me fjale, por te cilin syte qelibar pothuaj te vrare nga lotimet e me pareshme, komunikojne me force. Dobesia dhe pamundesia e tyre per te bere dicka te ther ne zemer.
Lexoja prallen djalit, nena perqafon vajzen e perlotur. He, e hengri mollen Borebardha, po pastaj ..., vazhdo, lexo te keqen mami! 

*FUND*

----------

